# African Grey



## thfc (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi.
Does anyone know of any breeders in the Essex area of hand reared African Grey parrots at all? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mazgeegee (Dec 27, 2008)

Don't know if your looking for a youngster as such but, if it's any use, there are always a lot of african greys that need rehoming in good homes. Take a look at Birdline.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Had a look at that site its heart breaking 


http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphot...03x403/480285_302433213199476_424315641_n.jpg

A pic of my wee girl  

Willow Playing In New Reptile Room - YouTube

And a wee vid :2thumb:


----------



## Mazgeegee (Dec 27, 2008)

Do you mean the Birdline website? 

Great pics and vid by way


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Mazgeegee said:


> Do you mean the Birdline website?
> 
> Great pics and vid by way


Awww thank you :blush:


----------

